# DNP at 250mg for extended time?



## Spongy

Any thoughts on this?  I often see people start at 250, then bump it up from there.  Would 250 allow for a steady burn over the course of a longer period of time, thus alleviating some of the discomforts while getting similar results, just spread out?  I know PoB has done something like this, any others?


----------



## SAD

I have never tried DNP, but I've followed many logs and have been curious for some time.  It seems that the guys who run it longer at a consistent low dose, as you've laid out, have better results with far less sides.  If it didn't crush workouts so badly, I'd give it a go, but I just can't afford to have 6-8 weeks of shitty workouts.  My strength would plummet.


----------



## DarksideSix

i've only ran it 1 way which was 500mg a day for 9 days.  Plan on running it again here in about a month or so but like you, was contimplating runing it at 1 cap (250) a day for a longer period.  I did see some pretty great gains on it in those 9 days, but if i can get the same results with half the sides running it lose dose longer then i'm all for that!


----------



## sfstud33

Limited experience with 250mg a day - only done 5 days of 250, and two weeks of 500mg. I can tell you the 250 was way easier to deal with in the beginning - although 500 got the results harder and faster. Im going to try a month of 250 next before going on cycle again...


----------



## sfstud33

Ok, i took 250mg today and so far feel great.

I'll take 250mg a day with the goal of doing it for a month and report back on the results.


----------



## StoliFTW

im taking 400 throughout the day. 200mg before breakfast, 100mg before lunch, and 100mg before dinner.. 

I can't comment on effectiveness with just 250mg, but with my 400mg total/day I feel sides are minimal with being uncomfortable hot being the main one.

Also feel once I bumped to 400mg weight loss/day in increased vs 200mg/day and sides were are not proportionate to amount taken meaning I still felt hot with 200mg and am not feeling twice as hot taking 400mg. I'm thinking I can lose the same amount of weight in a shorter period of time with a higher dose than smaller dose for longer periods. 

For my limited experience DNP is something you want to get over with quickly. Short and effective cycles as there is some lethargy involved.


----------



## Spongy

Thanks for the update Stoli, keep it rollin'!


----------



## DarksideSix

StoliFTW said:


> im taking 400 throughout the day. 200mg before breakfast, 100mg before lunch, and 100mg before dinner..
> 
> I can't comment on effectiveness with just 250mg, but with my 400mg total/day I feel sides are minimal with being uncomfortable hot being the main one.
> 
> Also feel once I bumped to 400mg weight loss/day in increased vs 200mg/day and sides were are not proportionate to amount taken meaning I still felt hot with 200mg and am not feeling twice as hot taking 400mg. I'm thinking I can lose the same amount of weight in a shorter period of time with a higher dose than smaller dose for longer periods.
> 
> For my limited experience DNP is something you want to get over with quickly. Short and effective cycles as there is some lethargy involved.




Amen to that!


----------



## UltraAlmondy

I'm currently on 250 a day but was running it at 500 for awhile. 500 was too much for me--work was unbearable. Like others have mentioned already, a stronger dose rapidly increased the fat loss but it just wasn't worth it for me. I think someone contemplating dose levels should take into account what your day-to-day schedule is like. If I could sit at home and turn the temp to say, 55, with a fan on me all day, I'd run it 500 a day no sweat--pun intended ;P. 

The only other thing I can think of about running it over an extended period is the thyroid supression. I don't quite know a lot about it, but many others have commented about running dnp over long periods of time (e.g. 2 weeks+) will crash your t3.


----------



## sfstud33

Im on 250mg for day 5 - sites are pretty mild. We'll see how it goes next week. Feel like i get occasional hot flashes, but not a real problem. But, i was a very naughty boy today and had a cookie. I have family in town and its so hard to eat right when you are doing site seeing. Lets hope the DNP can burn that cookie into the ether.


----------



## sfstud33

On day 10 of 250mg per day and my weight is constantly around 183 and 183.5 pounds first thing in the morning. Sides of abs are in, but the last of the fat it too stubborn to let the abs show though. Seems like my body adapts to 250mg pretty easily - and everything feels like business as usual. Its much much easier than taking 500mg. 

Im going to up to 500mg per day for a week and then return to 250mg. Just want to see if i can push through. I've got a fan in my office and the weather is scheduled to get cold tonight - so the timing is perfect for a quick 500mg Jaunt.

Diet has been on point since the cookie incident. Sugar free jello and similar for the sweet tooth when it  rears it head.


----------



## sfstud33

182.8 lbs - moving again! Looks like 250  mg is not that effective for me. I'd probably do 500mg next time and just put up with it.


----------



## biggerben692000

not sure how helpful this is and it may have been posted somewhere here at some point. This is from D...the man himself.....


READ: There is anecdotal feedback from repeat users that DNP's effects are MOST potent on the first cycle. Subsequent cycles will still be effective--DNP will ALWAYS work--but some men report slightly diminished impacts. Your body will compensate for DNP's effects by increasing the amount of mitochondria in your muscle cells, which in turn diminishes the impact of DNP. If you do not take long breaks between cycles, your body will not respond as strongly to it when you start DNP again, and then you'll inevitably send me an email asking why MY stuff doesn't work like it did last month! Please understand that this is a normal experience, and is not caused by any modifications in the product on my end. I get emails asking, "Why'd I lose 20 pounds the first time, and only 15 this time? Did you change anything?" No--the product is ALWAYS dosed uniformly. What changes is each person's body's response, just like with ANY supplement, steroid, medication, etc. Don't be surprised or ups
et, it's just how God made us. (you can, however, re-up your positive response by taking longer breaks between cycles, as well as adding a stimulant supplement or bulking to gain muscle between DNP cycles)

3) Although I suggest 1 cap/day pre-loading, it is rare that it will ultimately be an effective dose, except in females. Most males find that 2 caps/day is their "sweet spot." Basic guide:

     1 cap/day: barely any effect. You won't feel it or see much result. This is simply a low loading dose to see if you have any allergies to it. Females or smaller-sized men may find that 1 cap/day does work, but most won't. My wife has results on 1/day, though

     2 caps/day: you're getting started. You'll feel slight warmth, especially at night or when resting after eating carbs. You'll get a good effect from long-term use, but it's not a high dose. Don't email me on 2 caps/day asking why you don't feel hot.

     3 caps/day: this is a high dose and should result in heat sensations after a few days at this level, especially at night, after exercise, or after eating. After a few days on 3/day, you'll feel hot. You'll sweat at night and find a strong effect. Don't go higher unless you're a veteran who's thoroughly experienced. NEVER START AT THIS DOSE! Build up to it gradually. I do not suggest going higher; 2/day is conservative and 3/day is high.

PLEASE remember that crystalline DNP is different than powder. Powder DNP will make you feel hotter, sweatier, more lethargic, and more prone to diarrhea. Seriously. Do not evaluate crystal DNP's effectiveness by comparing it to how shitty you felt when you did someone else's powder version. I get emails all the time like this: "I'm not feeling it as much on your stuff as when I did X's powder DNP. Is yours underdosed?" If you have a masochistic need to feel horrible to trust a product, see a therapist. You've just paid a premium price for a top-grade, lab-made crystalline DNP product that's not SUPPOSED to feel as awful--it's a feature you paid for. Don't gripe about it, be thankful for it!

4) Never, ever use alcohol, drugs, or body diuretics on DNP. Use of caffeine is fine if you keep hydrated. You WILL retain water on DNP; don't judge DNP by the scale weight. Some guys have even GAINED a pound or two at first--it's water weight. Don't email me in a panic...this phenomenon is normal, and it'll go away when you stop taking DNP, as long as you keep carbs low for the first week after you stop.

5) Use supplements wisely. Adding extra antioxidants like alpha lipoic acid is always a good idea, and DNP works very well with products like Sesamin.  Essential fats like fish oil, and flax are GREAT additions to DNP.

6) DNP is strong, but you still have to exercise moderately and do intelligent dieting. I never suggest a totally carb-free approach to DNP (you'll feel hypoglycemic), but a reduction in carbs seems to work well. Lower carbs will also reduce unpleasant heat effects, especially if you avoid carbs in the evenings.

7) Since DNP works primarily within the muscle, it will work differently depending on how much actual muscle mass you have. Obviously, users with more lean muscle will see more effect from DNP. This is why I refuse to speculate, or even predict, any person's potential weight loss. When guys ask me, "how many pounds will I lose?" I just can't accurately guess. I have no idea how muscular you are, what your metabolism is, how you diet, how you exercise, etc. Some guys will lose 20 pounds a month on 2 caps/day, and some will lose 8. Again, the product alone does not determine this, YOU do--and that's beyond my control.

8) Using DNP for more than a couple of weeks generally causes  temporary slowdown in metabolism. At two weeks in, either take a 1-2 week break, or manage your thyroid with a thyroid-boosting supplement like T3 (you must research T3 use on your own; I'm not informed enough to properly advise on it). Lots of guys write me and ask why their DNP works "less" after 2-3 weeks than it did at first. Of course, nearly all of them assume it's an issue with the DNP (and want me to fix it!), when it turns out they've neglected to account for metabolic down-regulation. So, um, yeah, don't do that. 

Have a good time!


----------



## hawaiianstunna

My body gets too hot at 500mg ed, had good results with 250eod


----------



## hawaiianstunna

Forgot to add my cycle was 2 weeks 250eod, week 3 250ed


----------

